# Reusing an old upvc door



## ColeyS1 (10 Oct 2016)

I've been umming and ahhing a window for the shed for a while. I always thought If I put a window in the shed, people would start gawping through the hole. 
Some of you may remember I recently made a rusty planter





Ever since that I thought perhaps a small window might be o.k, cause someone would have to lean over the planters to see in.
I've been keeping an eye open ever since, waiting for a suitable piece of glass.
I found some on Sunday :lol: 




Some nice leaded 30mm double glazed units ! For £6 I didn't mind that the lead didn't look quite how I wanted. I decided for extra privacy that I could add some window tint film to the inside. I remember my mates back in the day adding it to their cars and how it always use to peel at the edges. That's when I thought how convenient it'd be if I had a upvc window and easy to remove beads/panes of glass.
The tip wouldn't allow me to just take the glass out on their premises , for health and safety reasons, so I had to take the entire door then take back what I didn't need - there ain't gonna be much left to take back :lol: 








This is the centre section of the door. If I ripped it down the middle I could reuse the frame




Cut the bottom of the door off and removed the aluminium strengthening bar's.




Put in an old saw blade and started cutting off the top and middle rail of the door. Something peculiar was happening cause the cut didn't look right. The top section of the door was 20mm out of square!!!!! They can't have even checked it !? 




I cut the door in half, surprisingly it cut really well and didn't seem at all brittle.




I trimmed the ends off (had to push the frame square) 
Just need to make a simple frame for both of them to sit in, also to add a little strength. The rest of the shed is softwood so I guess idigbo should be a cheap and good enough for this job.

Window tint should come tomorrow. Hopefully make a start on the frame tomorrow night.

Coley

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## lee celtic (10 Oct 2016)

Cool idea.. but... remember you said easy to pop out the beads and remove the glass.. now think the same thing if your trying to nick stuff out of a locked shed.. might want to add a nice fancy grill or something on the outside..


----------



## Rorschach (10 Oct 2016)

Nice bit of recycling there.


----------



## n0legs (10 Oct 2016)

lee celtic":370jvys9 said:


> Cool idea.. but... remember you said easy to pop out the beads and remove the glass.. now think the same thing if your trying to nick stuff out of a locked shed.. might want to add a nice fancy grill or something on the outside..



Install the window with the beads on the inside :wink:




Looking good Coley =D> 
The recycling gods must look upon you favourably :lol:


----------



## Phil Pascoe (11 Oct 2016)

Ideal. My old workshop had windows made from d/g panels from beer fridge doors.


----------



## ColeyS1 (11 Oct 2016)

lee celtic":2kx5zxwu said:


> Cool idea.. but... remember you said easy to pop out the beads and remove the glass.. now think the same thing if your trying to nick stuff out of a locked shed.. might want to add a nice fancy grill or something on the outside..


Most upvc products have the beads so either a rubber has to be removed first on the inside, then the bead on the outside becomes loose. In this instance, as nolegs mentioned, the beads are on the inside do it shouldn't be an issue. 
The tricky bit will be adding drainage for it




Phil it's amazing how much good stuff people consider to be rubbish isn't it. Working with what you can get,more often than not means compromising but at least it means less goes to landfill. Does your shed windows have beer decals/branding aswell ? That'd be kinda cool !
Coley


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ColeyS1 (11 Oct 2016)

n0legs":2zgnu1pw said:


> The recycling gods must look upon you favourably :lol:



I think it pays to be persistent 
I'm wondering if the door would have started off square but over time gradually dropped- that'd be quite a good selling point for wooden windows if over time upvc door joints started to fail.




The panels also had a plywood section that had got damp, swelled and started to degrade. Simple door construction but it's definitely made to a price instead of quality.

Coley

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## skipdiver (11 Oct 2016)

Get yourself a couple of drainage caps to save putting a hole through the lot. Just drill into the upvc chamber from the rebate, drill some (i think from memory) 5mm holes in the front of the frame and pop them in.


----------



## ColeyS1 (11 Oct 2016)

skipdiver":12c6npc8 said:


> Get yourself a couple of drainage caps to save putting a hole through the lot. Just drill into the upvc chamber from the rebate, drill some (i think from memory) 5mm holes in the front of the frame and pop them in.


Oh willy's, now that is a good idea! !!!!!!!!! I wonder if the tip have any in stock 


Coley


----------



## skipdiver (11 Oct 2016)

They don't cost much new.


----------



## ColeyS1 (15 Oct 2016)

A little more progress 




Only butt jointed the frame together.




Drainage slots on the head. Architrave type surround to go on the sides and head






Coley

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ColeyS1 (16 Oct 2016)

Glued the upvc to the frame last night








This morning I cut off the dried glue and drilled some drainage holes - I looked into getting the drainage caps but decided hidden holes might look neater




Acetoned off the upvc and gave everything a lick of zinsser 123.
An hour later after returning from the dog walk I splashed on a coat of bedec barn paint.




I think it looks much better now it's had a lick of something. 
It's had 2 bedec coats but I might give it another one tomorrow for good measure. 
Just need to fit the window tint film, which I'm really really not looking forward to !! 

Coley

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ColeyS1 (22 Oct 2016)

Cleaned off as much grime as I could from the glass.
In hingsight I probably should have cleaned off my bench thoroughly first. 




The dust on the film looked tiny tiny tiny but when I started to squuegy out the water I noticed lots of tiny scratches from it. Here's a pic of the tinted glass vs the plain glass




I'm fairly sure it's not quite as dark as I was hoping but will have more idea once it's fitted. I was aiming for the greyest tint possible without being limo black but think this is probably a tad too light.

The tints had a few days to dry, I'm tempted to plop them in the holes just to see how it might look. Don't think I'll attempt to fit it today until the cuts had a few more days to heal.
Coley


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ColeyS1 (4 Feb 2017)

Finally got around to fitting it this afternoon.








Im really pleased with how much light it let's in, despite being able to see hardly anything from the outside.




Studwork and insulate the inside next- hopefully be ready for the summer !!

Coley

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## MattRoberts (4 Feb 2017)

That looks awesome - nice one!


----------



## skipdiver (4 Feb 2017)

I loves a bit of recycling. Looks like it grew there.


----------



## Woodchips2 (4 Feb 2017)

Well done Coley, looks a lovely job as does the shed =D> =D> =D> 

One person's rubbish is another's treasure plus it saves a bit of landfill.

Regards Keith


----------



## ColeyS1 (5 Feb 2017)

Thanks chaps. Not sure why it took almost 4 months to fit it though :lol: 
Cheers
Coley 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian18741 (5 Feb 2017)

That turned out great Coley, nice work!


----------



## MARK.B. (5 Feb 2017)

Good job Coley , looks as though its always been there .


----------



## mayo.mick (5 Feb 2017)

Great job, looks good.


----------



## ColeyS1 (5 Feb 2017)

Cheers guys. Looking forward to sitting in there on a summers day with just a book and some music.

Coley
Possibly a few beers aswell.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## DTR (7 Feb 2017)

Excellent bit of recycling =D>


----------



## ColeyS1 (8 Feb 2017)

DTR":700mqk9q said:


> Excellent bit of recycling =D>


Thanks Dave  
Coley 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Trevsf1 (8 Feb 2017)

Great bit of recycling, well done


----------



## pollys13 (8 Feb 2017)

Another nice job there Coley and the shed looks really neat too.


----------



## ColeyS1 (10 Feb 2017)

pollys13":ynqnev8v said:


> Another nice job there Coley and the shed looks really neat too.





Trevsf1":ynqnev8v said:


> Great bit of recycling, well done


Thanks chaps. I'm debating starting the studwork inside this weekend- very tempted to do nowt though :lol: 
Coley 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ColeyS1 (10 Mar 2017)

My new years resolution,was to stop using holidays for making things and actually have time off relaxing.This sheds been going no for ages, so getting it finished seemed more appealing than sparing my holidays.


































































I've now got 5 holidays left for the entire year, but atleast I'm not continually stressing over how I'm gonna find time to finish everything :lol: The fun part now, is trying to figure out how to furnish the inside and make the most of the space (or lack of) 
I used a waterbased flooring adhesive (Evostick) it's absolutely terrible and still feels sticky after 5 days !!! I'm having to tip toe around at the moment standing on sheets of mdf. I'm soooooo looking forward to cider and rugby in the shed :lol: 

Cheers
Coley 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## pollys13 (10 Mar 2017)

Amazing Coley.


----------



## ColeyS1 (11 Mar 2017)

pollys13":33aeynpx said:


> Amazing Coley.


Thanks Peter. Did a bit more to the inside.




I found these old wooden g clamps ages ago. Riddled with worm holes, so I bagged them up and put them in the freezer- 6 weeks or so later, I remembered they were there. A couple big screws to the studwork and they seem quite sturdy.




I got the Toyota out last night to make some curtains.




Didn't snap any needles last night, and got the foot to the floor on a few of the long runs [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]




I sew blackout fabric to the material and left 6 inchs so I could turn it inside out.




Punch some holes for the eyelets and used some rebar and shotgun cartridges for the pole/brackets








I really like the fabric despite my mate saying it looks hideous.
Last up is a small side table that's a very much work in progress.




Started off 170mm thick, planed down to 100mm - 3mm at a time.
Flattened roughly with the handplaner








Finished off on the thicknesser.
I wanted to get a finish on it asap, so oiled it within a couple hours. I oiled the bottom and was surprised when I looked out the other side




It had sucks it right through the other side in places !




It's under a pile of weights now with a piece of tin glued to the bottom to try and hold it together.
It appears the misery of having a part finished shed is over and now the fun part begins !!
Once the tables done, this corner needs sorting out next




I think it might look better putting the t.v in a cupboard. Sketchbook, cider with the curtains pulled tonight [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]

Coley


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## pollys13 (11 Mar 2017)

All very ingenious, your a very talented chap.
The tin roof, won't it ding a bit when it rains, even with the insulation I think you put on? Season is changing, though in winter, cold, condensation? Though perhaps not with your woodburner.
Enjoy your shed mate 
Ps been setting up my planer and adjusting the fence on the moulder. Ordered a Metabo conversion kit for the planer and a 10 pack of knives, can resharpen resharpenable knives rather than chuck the disposable ones Also got a Rider spokeshave today and a couple of spare blades.
To use for cleaning up spindle templates can also for electric guitar necks.
By the way Coley, nice woof, woof.


----------



## ColeyS1 (11 Mar 2017)

Very kind of you to say Peter, but Pinterest has played a big part tbh. Back in the day I'd have had to save folders of ideas, but Pinterest makes ideas much easier. Regarding your template making, I'd say don't over complicate it. Keep your template material relatively thin, then a fine toothed jigsaw blade, or a bandsaw blade will make things alot easier. You'll be surprised how close you can cut to a line if you take it steady.

I've got a double glazed batch of windows to make in the next few weeks. All completey square, besides stop champfers, it's just a shame they want trickle vents. It would have been an ideal job for a 'how to', it's just the trickle vents make the frame head detail a bit more complicated than it needs to be




Don't suppose your windows will have trickle vents ?

Coley

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ColeyS1 (11 Mar 2017)

All of the sheds insulated with celotex so it's surprising quiet when it rains.
The dog, he's very patient [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]













Cheers
Coley

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## pollys13 (11 Mar 2017)

" Don't suppose your windows will have trickle vents ? " I looked into it some time back, can't remember, if building regs require them, in like for like replacements, perhaps not. In new design, going in as replacement perhaps they do, will have to find. At the time, all I could think of was routing a groove and putting some kind of plastic grill on..... which really won't do. As and when I'm ready to do some dry runs as well as practice on your windows. Perhaps you could give me a few pointers for incorporating vents into the design?
I was setting up the blade drift on the bandsaw the other day..... 1st time I've used it... duh, kept quite close to the line but not neat enough for a template, though think after a few more goes should be OK and get handy with the spokeshave.
Woof woof looks spoilt rotten


----------



## ColeyS1 (11 Mar 2017)

I can only say, a decent bandsaw blade makes the world of difference. If you've ever any doubts on what blade to buy, tuffsaws will sort you right out. Trickle vents are fairly straightforward logically. Your head needs a slots for air to pass from the inside to the outside. Easiest/Naffest way is to have a plastic cover on the inside, and on the outside. It's gets more complicated when you try and replace the outside 'naff' plastic, with a wooden alternative (like the picture).

Coley 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## pollys13 (12 Mar 2017)

Several people said to patronise Tuffsaws as he's a knowledgeable, nice bloke and sold quality blades.I told him exactly what I wanted to use the blades for, he sorted out a couple.He also gave me some plastic covers to protect the teeth. The vent cover in your tutorial was neat.


----------



## ColeyS1 (19 Mar 2017)

Managed to finish off the table.




Used a step drill to make some holes in the tin- They drill really well in just metal, but the wood made it a right chore. I found a couple rusty metal rollers,which seem about the right height for the table.




Drilled the holes to take the legs.




Rebated the bottom to take a piece of angle iron for securing to the wall.




Attacked the new floor to locate the legs. I ummed and ahhed just gluing the legs, but thought if they got kicked, they might snap the table.




Legs and angle iron in place- managed to catch 3 studs so hopefully just screwing will hold it firm.




A few screws up through the angle iron,through the tin and into the wood.




So far the wood seems to be behaving, unlike the walls- getting a few gaps where the woods shrinking, so will leave for a few months before caulking and...touching up [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]
Next project for the inside is a cupboard to store bits and pieces.




Think I've found most bits I need- just need to find motivation !

Coley

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Claymore (23 Mar 2017)

They look superb! 
Brian


----------

